# [gelöst] slot-conflict - wie auflösen?

## uhai

Den ganzen Abend versuche ich schhon das hier hinzubekommen:

```

natop widelands-build15-src # emerge -puDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xvid-1.2.2-r2 [1.2.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.41.1 [0.41.0]  

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.7.1  VIDEO_CARDS="-intel* -mach64* -mga* -r128* -savage* -sis* -tdfx* -via*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-games/physfs-2.0.1 [2.0.0]                                                                 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5 [4.3.3-r1] USE="-semantic-desktop*"                                     

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kget-4.3.5-r1 [4.3.5]                                                                 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdm-4.3.5  USE="consolekit*"                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2  USE="consolekit*"                                                      

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:                

kde-base/kdelibs:4.3

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3[semantic-desktop] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksudoku-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/lskat-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 234 more)

```

Verstehe ich das richtig, auf diesem System sind kdelibs 4.3.3 und 4.3.5 gleichzeitig installiert? Dann sollte doch das entfernen von 4.3.3 das Problem lösen, oder? Irgendwie bekomme ich das aber nicht hin. Oder ist das USE=semantic-desktop hier der Auslöser?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Thu May 27, 2010 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SinoTech

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Verstehe ich das richtig, auf diesem System sind kdelibs 4.3.3 und 4.3.5 gleichzeitig installiert? Dann sollte doch das entfernen von 4.3.3 das Problem lösen, oder? Irgendwie bekomme ich das aber nicht hin. Oder ist das USE=semantic-desktop hier der Auslöser?
> ...

 

Ich denke das USE-Flag "semantic-desktop" ist hier der Auslöser. Beim bereits installierten kdelibs ist dieses Flag gesetzt, beim updaten würde es aber entfernt. Weil "digikam" aber dieses Flag braucht, will portage das bereits installierte kdelibs behalten. Gleichzeitig benötigen andere Pakete aber eine neueres kdelibs wodurch es zu diesem Problem kommt. Ich denke es sollte reichen das Flag "semantic-desktop" wieder in die USE-Flags aufzunehmen.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## uhai

Danke SynoTech, das war es. Vielleicht sollte ich aufhören, solche Dinge abends zu klären.

uhai

----------

